# Dayton Area fishing



## jpost (Aug 19, 2013)

Just wanted to introduce myself I'm Jake, 22, and in the Marine Corps Reserves here on Wright Patt. 

I absolutely love to fish whenever I get the opportunity and unfortunately haven't had much luck as to of late. Any local spots starting to turn up bass? 

Also I'm looking for more people to go fishing with, my fishing skills I'd say are moderate and would love to learn a few things from some of you guys that have been doing this a lot longer than I. 

With that, if anyone has a boat and ever needs a partner I am your man, I don't get to fish much from a boat and would jump at the opportunity. 

Hope to hear from some of you soon, SEMPER FI


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

welcome to the site jake thanks for serving.. the GMR is doing good 
alot of great guys will offer advise even old stinky guy, delta oscar, dandrews and so on


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Welcome aboard Devildog. I don't fish around Dayton much so not much help there. Stick around here and you'll find plenty of guys that do.


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi Jake, Welcome to the site and thank you for serving! When I get out to fish, I'm usually heading to Eastwood Lake because it's close to my house. Have had mixed luck out there, and only 1 or 2 bass a trip here lately.. and they have been small. Hoping my luck turns around here soon.

I do have a boat and tend to go by myself just because my trips are usually decided last minute, like on my way home from work during the week lol. I'll keep you in mind though and try to plan ahead! Monday and Tuesday evenings are the most consistent times when I can make it out on the boat.


Scott


----------



## jpost (Aug 19, 2013)

trailbreaker said:


> welcome to the site jake thanks for serving.. the GMR is doing good
> alot of great guys will offer advise even old stinky guy, delta oscar, dandrews and so on


I've heard that but I can never seem to find a spot that isn't full of a fast current and snag city lol. Hopefully some other guys chim in!



deltaoscar said:


> Welcome aboard Devildog. I don't fish around Dayton much so not much help there. Stick around here and you'll find plenty of guys that do.


Thats the hope, appreciate the welcome!



Just Fishin' said:


> Hi Jake, Welcome to the site and thank you for serving! When I get out to fish, I'm usually heading to Eastwood Lake because it's close to my house. Have had mixed luck out there, and only 1 or 2 bass a trip here lately.. and they have been small. Hoping my luck turns around here soon.
> 
> I do have a boat and tend to go by myself just because my trips are usually decided last minute, like on my way home from work during the week lol. I'll keep you in mind though and try to plan ahead! Monday and Tuesday evenings are the most consistent times when I can make it out on the boat.
> 
> ...


Scott definitely keep me in mind, I live out by the Dayton Mall so its not tooo far of a trip to come out. Tuesdays on the boat would be ideal my schedule right now is pretty hectic on Mondays and Wednesdays. 

Best of luck though, some luck is better than none!


----------



## OrangeRay (Jul 16, 2011)

A long time ago I used to jump at the chance to fish the small stocked pond that is on the base because it was the best place to fish around here. Have you tried that yet?


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

jpost said:


> I've heard that but I can never seem to find a spot that isn't full of a fast current and snag city lol. Hopefully some other guys chim in!


You are in the right area if you are around fast moving water, just try to find different lures that are less snag prone. You are right by all the fish, just gotta figure out a way to improve your presentation


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

more importantly, post some more so you can PM


----------



## jpost (Aug 19, 2013)

OrangeRay said:


> A long time ago I used to jump at the chance to fish the small stocked pond that is on the base because it was the best place to fish around here. Have you tried that yet?


I have not, are you referring to Bass Lake? 



GarrettMyers said:


> You are in the right area if you are around fast moving water, just try to find different lures that are less snag prone. You are right by all the fish, just gotta figure out a way to improve your presentation


Thanks for the tip, I feel like I need to go with someone that fishes the river in order to really understand how to fish it though!



bgrapala said:


> more importantly, post some more so you can PM


I wasn't aware that I needed a specific number of posts in order to PM, operation post more, in full go.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

jpost said:


> I have not, are you referring to Bass Lake?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip, I feel like I need to go with someone that fishes the river in order to really understand how to fish it though!
> ...


Bass Lake is ok...but not really worth the time, imo. I've been stationed here since 2007 (AD USAF) and trust me, the river is a MUCH better option. If you're down by the Dayton mall there's very good access close to where you are. As far as understanding how to fish in rivers...its kind of a mix of 10% research/90% actually doing it. Just google "fishing in rivers" and start reading. Shallow running cranks, tubes, curly tail grubs, and flukes/zulus/caffine shad/any soft plastic jerkbait, are all EXCELLENT choices for fishing around your area. Can't ever forget the Ohio Special Rebel Wee Craw as well. Once you are able to PM, shoot me your number and I'll give you a call/text, I'm planning on heading down that way this weekend to try a couple spots. 

You need 5 posts in order to start PM I believe.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Also, concentrate on the current seams, where the moving water meets the slack water. Those areas are a little easier to fish than the fast moving water when you are trying to get a feel for the river. A majority of the smallies I've caught have been in these areas. Understanding the river concept and where baitfish are will help you much more than just randomly throwing lures out. Prepare for a lot of learning experiences. Even when you have trips that don't go well, just learn from it. All that frustration will go into your "fishing karma" bank and it'll pay off when you least expect it with a big fish.


----------



## drjkl1 (Jul 2, 2009)

I can see the GMR from my office window and I have to agree witht he Karma bank idea. I frequently head to the river after work......even at lunch time. Moving water has also been a thorn in my side, but little by little I pick up things almost more by error than success. I tell my son all the time that smallies love to be where it is tough to fish, so yeah finding presentations that work for the fish and don't tear up your gear is a huge part of it. On one spot my split shot rig might bounce just right to rarely snag and produce fish, in other place its one frustration after another until I can find a presentation that works. If it tougher on my gear I might texas rig a craw w/a weight as if I was flipping and that will come through some nasty stuff without too much trouble and yeild a fish. After sticking with it I am starting to understand this moving water stuff a little bit and pick up more fish and every once in a while somethign really nice hops on for a ride. I was playing with dinks and rock bass the other day when I moved into a little faster water and whammo a realy nice fish about 16" came out of a little dinky hole. I think I've gotten enough in the Karma bank to feel more confident and try more things, more places, etc.


----------



## drjkl1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes current seams! I am noticing the water levels drop the past week as I've been wading North of 70and fish stacking up in deeper holes. Find those spots where you can find a little eddy of water moving slowly back up againest the current and in that seam sits Mr Micropterus Dolomieu.....find the Mrs and hang on! Or those seams in faster water and you can find a deeper trough where they can lay in slightly deeper water. You can tell just by the color change some places that a deeper trough has changed the water color and you can find the seams between faster/slower shallower deeper. Frankly I find this far more challenging and in some cases more rewarding than flipping from the front deck of my bass boat. I've had to invesnt all kinds of funky cast presentations to get to a seam that sits up againsta bank under a tree on the other side of a shallow riffle. I find the back handed side armed whipper flipper comes in handy.


----------



## tacticz (Jul 14, 2013)

hey man since iv been back from active duty in May iv gone all over fishing Dayton area lakes. caesars creek, cowan lake, and cj brown. the best luck from shore is caesars, in a boat toss up between Cowan and caesars. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jpost (Aug 19, 2013)

bgrapala said:


> Bass Lake is ok...but not really worth the time, imo. I've been stationed here since 2007 (AD USAF) and trust me, the river is a MUCH better option. If you're down by the Dayton mall there's very good access close to where you are. As far as understanding how to fish in rivers...its kind of a mix of 10% research/90% actually doing it. Just google "fishing in rivers" and start reading. Shallow running cranks, tubes, curly tail grubs, and flukes/zulus/caffine shad/any soft plastic jerkbait, are all EXCELLENT choices for fishing around your area. Can't ever forget the Ohio Special Rebel Wee Craw as well. Once you are able to PM, shoot me your number and I'll give you a call/text, I'm planning on heading down that way this weekend to try a couple spots.
> 
> You need 5 posts in order to start PM I believe.


Hmm, I tried Pming you and I don't believe it went through, will try posting more..


----------



## jpost (Aug 19, 2013)

GarrettMyers said:


> Also, concentrate on the current seams, where the moving water meets the slack water. Those areas are a little easier to fish than the fast moving water when you are trying to get a feel for the river. A majority of the smallies I've caught have been in these areas. Understanding the river concept and where baitfish are will help you much more than just randomly throwing lures out. Prepare for a lot of learning experiences. Even when you have trips that don't go well, just learn from it. All that frustration will go into your "fishing karma" bank and it'll pay off when you least expect it with a big fish.


Thanks for the tip sir, I just absolutely hate buying 5 dollar cranks and then losing two or three each trip lol so hopefully this tip will help. 



drjkl1 said:


> I can see the GMR from my office window and I have to agree witht he Karma bank idea. I frequently head to the river after work......even at lunch time. Moving water has also been a thorn in my side, but little by little I pick up things almost more by error than success. I tell my son all the time that smallies love to be where it is tough to fish, so yeah finding presentations that work for the fish and don't tear up your gear is a huge part of it. On one spot my split shot rig might bounce just right to rarely snag and produce fish, in other place its one frustration after another until I can find a presentation that works. If it tougher on my gear I might texas rig a craw w/a weight as if I was flipping and that will come through some nasty stuff without too much trouble and yeild a fish. After sticking with it I am starting to understand this moving water stuff a little bit and pick up more fish and every once in a while somethign really nice hops on for a ride. I was playing with dinks and rock bass the other day when I moved into a little faster water and whammo a realy nice fish about 16" came out of a little dinky hole. I think I've gotten enough in the Karma bank to feel more confident and try more things, more places, etc.


Nice I caught a couple notably LMB out in Wisconsin earlier this year, nothing to write about since. 



drjkl1 said:


> Yes current seams! I am noticing the water levels drop the past week as I've been wading North of 70and fish stacking up in deeper holes. Find those spots where you can find a little eddy of water moving slowly back up againest the current and in that seam sits Mr Micropterus Dolomieu.....find the Mrs and hang on! Or those seams in faster water and you can find a deeper trough where they can lay in slightly deeper water. You can tell just by the color change some places that a deeper trough has changed the water color and you can find the seams between faster/slower shallower deeper. Frankly I find this far more challenging and in some cases more rewarding than flipping from the front deck of my bass boat. I've had to invesnt all kinds of funky cast presentations to get to a seam that sits up againsta bank under a tree on the other side of a shallow riffle. I find the back handed side armed whipper flipper comes in handy.


Definitely a nice learning experience it sounds like, I actually just got my first baitcaster as well so learning to properly cast that has been work in and of itself!



tacticz said:


> hey man since iv been back from active duty in May iv gone all over fishing Dayton area lakes. caesars creek, cowan lake, and cj brown. the best luck from shore is caesars, in a boat toss up between Cowan and caesars.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Congrats on your service man must be nice being "free". Anytime you need a partner or want to head out I'd come along barring any schedule differences.


----------



## jpost (Aug 19, 2013)

Bumping as I'm still looking for a fishing buddy

Went out to Possum Creek this evening caught two LMB, one was a respectable 1.5 pder and the other a dink. Fishing has been so rough for me lately I was happy to have had left with that.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Do you make it to Springfield much? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jpost (Aug 19, 2013)

Curtis937 said:


> Do you make it to Springfield much?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I wouldn't usually make that far of a trip for just some river fishing but a private pond or on a boat might coax me out there


----------

